# Signature links



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm not allowed them? I can't place links in my signature.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The unfortunate thing is that due to some users posting links for self-benefit in their signatures we've had to limit that priveledge only to staff members.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Luckly, I had then in before :grin:

Note to moderators: Please don't remove them, as they come in very useful. :wink:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I see.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Joefireline said:


> Note to moderators: Please don't remove them, as they come in very useful.


Joe, your links are to pages inside TSF, and they are there for a good cause, so that's great. It's such a pity that there are so many people who would use the opportunity for advertising, because now anyone who has the same idea as you can't put that idea into action.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Joe, your links are to pages inside TSF, and they are there for a good cause, so that's great. It's such a pity that there are so many people who would use the opportunity for advertising, because now anyone who has the same idea as you can't put that idea into action.


Thats what I was planning to do.:sad:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I meant about links for pages inside TSF, or helpful links like Indoril's. Not advertising.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Joe, your links are to pages inside TSF, and they are there for a good cause, so that's great. It's such a pity that there are so many people who would use the opportunity for advertising, because now anyone who has the same idea as you can't put that idea into action.


Thanks.
I see why you stopped it, and yeah, it gets annoying when people use it for advertisements, and it is rather annoying that good people lose out, because of other people. Oh well...


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

kbalona if the links are related to TSF,

send what you want to me in PM and I will add it to your signature for you. :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Well there you go. Horse's generosity at work again.

Quickly! Take advantage of this brief weakness!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

hey thanks horse, i'll pm them:smile:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm. could we use links thatarent exactly realted to tsf, but would help alot to people, i.e. power supply calculator, mem test, sandra, everest, speed fan, sensor view pro and stuff like that


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Forkey,
Have a look at where the links in my signature take you.
I think that the 'Power Supply Calculator' and 'Artic Silver' are the only _off_ site links that I use.
We have a vast wealth of talented people here that have spent countless hours of their own time to put these things together for the benefit of _all_ that visit this place; especially the members.
You really only need to 'cut & paste' the full link to the information page for the person to get the info that you are trying to give them.
The Admin Staff made the decision due to some dodo's that just wanted to use TSF as a means to promote [in many cases dubious] personal causes, which I presume would benefit only themselves by getting the kick-backs for referrals.
You could perhaps put your case up to Admin [via the 'Contact Us' link], and ask if they could 'give' you some of these TSF links in your signature. :4-dontkno


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

kk thanks :sayyes:


----------

